# Surchargeable Events



## Badge (Jan 8, 2008)

Just out of curiosity does anyone know where I can find a full list of surchargeable events and possibly the points associated?

Not only would I just like to know for myself, but I like throwing a little extra fear behind some written warnings by explaining the actual consequence if I had written a citation. For instance, if they knew that 90/20 not only comes with a $25-50 fine, but also leads to 2 points on your license, they might be a little more vigilant about their inspection stickers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Tell them you saved them a surchargeable fine, no matter what the citation is for. If you don't know what a surchargeable event is, do you really think Joe Citizen is going to?


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6234&highlight=insurance

Check out that thread. Also here: http://www.mass.gov/Eoca/docs/doi/Legal_Hearings/211_134.PDF


----------



## Badge (Jan 8, 2008)

I also want the list so that I can show it to some of my superiors. I got some crap for explaining to someone that he could lose his license because he refuses to get his car inspected, and I write him up frequently. His logic is that it will cost him over $2,000 to fix his car, or $50 every so often for not having it inspected, so I explained the surcharge and what is associated. 

Long story short the guy complained that I lied to him, and I can't find it documented anywhere at the moment.

Question Answered, thanks Crvtte65!


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

3 cites = 30 day suspension plus a 2 point surcharge for every citation.


----------

